# Locke’s Two Treatises on Govt



## Timmay (May 29, 2020)

So I just finished this.

Was Locke following on from previous Reformed thought about governments and tyranny, or are his ideas truly novel when compared with previous Reformed writers?

I’m not saying Locke is Reformed. I want to know if he is consistent or not with Reformed thought on these topics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (May 30, 2020)

Timmay said:


> So I just finished this.
> 
> Was Locke following on from previous Reformed thought about governments and tyranny, or are his ideas truly novel when compared with previous Reformed writers?
> 
> ...



He is drawing from an eclectic use of early modernity sources. Francis Schaeffer said Locke secularized Rutherford. There is zero evidence for that claim. You can find aspects of Locke's thought as early as Marsilius of Padua.


----------

